# NEED Computer Class



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I need to start with the basics and go from there. I can't even get a file from my e-mail and send it to a company.
Where should I start? Where do I go?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

http://professorteaches.com/. Choose the one for the operating system you have.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Many libraries and community colleges have courses available for beginners.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Many libraries and community colleges have courses available for beginners.


Not only that but check with your OWN telephone company.
Ours has several classes through the year free to its subscribers.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

There are lots of free tutorials on the web. Just type 'free computer tutorial' into your favorite search engine and look at a few to see which one works best for you.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thinks for the help! I found a free on-line tutorial that looks like it has what I need, plus I am going to a class next week with an in person teacher, also free. Can't beat that.


----------

